# Dremel router question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A friend of mine has loaned me his dremel tool. I am going to use it to route some pink foam board. The tool is in the case with several small attachments, all of which are loose. Most of them are drum shaped sanding wheels. There is one that is somewhat pear shaped and has small hard bristles on it for lack of a better description. I'm looking to know what I should be using as a router bit? Are there special bits that come with the tool? Can someone show a pic or give a description of what I should be using?
Thanks


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You want a bit that looks just like a drill bit. It's a cutting bit. You might have to go purchase it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

edwood saucer said:


> You want a bit that looks just like a drill bit. It's a cutting bit. You might have to go purchase it.


Thanks. I thought I might have to buy it as nothing in the box looked up to the job.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

jdubbya,

Here's a link to Dremel's site...you can see the different cutting bits they have available: Dremel cutting bits


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Here's a picture of the bit I used. Seemed to heat up more when I used it through paper though and would burn the foam into little pink balls. I had no problem with burning when I wasn't using it through paper though. And the pointed bits that have a sandpaper finish work fine too. Link to more of my dremel using experience! There are a lot of different ways to do this, and I still haven't found the perfect method yet...if you figure it out, let me know!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

This is what I use. You can use smaller to if your letters are smaller.
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/attachments-and-accessories/attachment-accessory-detail.htm?H=188567&G=66532&I=66317
Can use something bigger also to say cut a larger area. Like I made a sign and instead of routing out the letters I routed out the area arounds the letters which makes the letters stand out.
P.S. Don't do this in your living room!!  
Huge mess. Wear old clothes, and for real-WEAR SAFETY GLASSES. I'm one of those break the law construction guys that hates wearing safety glasses. We cut concrete so the glasses always get dirty and I feel it's more of a hazard to not be able to see well when cutting with a 24 inch saw blade.
But I wear my glasses when routing foam, it will get in your eyes.
Have fun!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

My Fav's I do a lot of detail work.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/attachm...accessory-detail.htm?H=188537&G=66238&I=66288

These are use full as well.

http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/PROD/dremel-rasp/D-BQ24
http://www.utopiatools.com/Detail.bok?no=109


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I ended up buying the 1/4 inch cutting bit. Seven bucks and change at Lowes. Tried it out and it works very well. Since the "grout" lines are going to be about half inch, I'll have to go over it a couple times, but it moves the foam. Definitely an outside job. VERY messy!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

For big jobs I used this. (My 1st rotozip died) 
Wait til it goes on sale for $19.99. It does this fairly often.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42831

Works great with these heads.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4476

Here a a few picks of my 1/2" grout work using this tool and these heads.

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/Crypt/Grout1Sm.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/Crypt/Grout2Sm.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/Crypt/TextureSm.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/Crypt/wall.jpg
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a263/SpectreTTM/Halloween/Crypt/TextureCloseUp1.jpg

Notice The Vacuum This throws up lots of foam particles.

Do the work in a garage or Outside.
Wear protective gear. Especially, a mask.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice! I hope my walls come out that nice! I'm anxious to get started this weekend.:jol:
Oh yea, a mask and eye protection are a must. I did a quick 2 minute trial run and the crap gets everywhere. I could feel myself inhaling the dust.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

SpectreTTM - amazing work...great job.

You've raised the bar when it comes to fake strofoam walls!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks.

I sanded the grout lines to soften them. Then I took a small Creme Brule torch to make the dents.

Here is a full views of the Finished Crypt.

Halloween pictures by SpectreTTM - Photobucket


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Wow. Nice photos. Makes my stuff look really stupid! There sure are a lot of overachievers on this forum...


----------

